# Hi! Newbie Here



## Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey everyone- proud to say we just picked up a new 2007 28KRS a few days ago. WE LOVE IT! Really glad to find this forum, I know it will be helpful for a long time to come. I have 2 questions that I hope you can help me with. This first one may sound stupid, but here goes- the laundry hamper- you pull the door out and inside at the top there are 2 hooks- how is this a hamper? Am I missing a part or just blind?
#2- Has anyone had this problem- the dinette table fit tight against the window screen and therefore the blinds won't go down past the table top. I took the table top off in order to lower the blinds, but when I put the table back on , it smashes the blinds. Hubby thinks he can move the holes under the table where the poles fit in order to move it over some, but then the table will be sticking out a bit, but no big deal really- just wondered if we were missing something obvious?
Thanks in advance! Jen


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Jen to Outbackers. While I cant offer any advice on the 28KRS, I can say that there are plenty of people here who have them and will chime in soon







Congrats on your New TT, good luck and happy camping









Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jen said:


> Hey everyone- proud to say we just picked up a new 2007 28KRS a few days ago. WE LOVE IT! Really glad to find this forum, I know it will be helpful for a long time to come. I have 2 questions that I hope you can help me with. This first one may sound stupid, but here goes- the laundry hamper- you pull the door out and inside at the top there are 2 hooks- how is this a hamper? Am I missing a part or just blind?
> #2- Has anyone had this problem- the dinette table fit tight against the window screen and therefore the blinds won't go down past the table top. I took the table top off in order to lower the blinds, but when I put the table back on , it smashes the blinds. Hubby thinks he can move the holes under the table where the poles fit in order to move it over some, but then the table will be sticking out a bit, but no big deal really- just wondered if we were missing something obvious?
> Thanks in advance! Jen


 Hi there Jen!

The dinette table, when in place, should not interfere with the blinds. Try flipping the table around and see if the fit is the same. If there is clearance then somebody set the recepticles for your poles in the wrong spot on the underside of your table top. If it still collides with the blinds the feet were put in the wrong spot. (More than likely). This is a PDI issue and should be corrected by your service department.

Although it is an easy fix and something that could be done at home, it would be advisable to have the service department take care of it. Nothing worse that snapping off a screw head or not getting things aligned right. Plus its under warranty Gett'er in quick before the spring rush!

The hooks on the inside of the Vanity door should have a mesh bag attached for your hamper.

Personally we were less than impressed with the mesh bag and went to walmart and bought a collapsible, wire framed blue mess hamper. It squeezes in just right. Be careful not to over load the hamper or mesh bag as it will become difficult to get out.

Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Jen

I can't answer on your question on the table in your model either. 
As for the question about your hamper we also went to Walmart and got a collaspable one and my DW stores it elsewhere.








Also wanted to say WELCOME to the Outbackers site









Brian


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Your mesh "hamper" is missing or just not attached.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jen,

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















The hamper door comes from the factory hinged wrong (IMHO). Remove the hinges from the bottom, put them on the side and they use the door like every other panel door known to man. This will also allow you to place a small plastic hamper in there.

Personally, we put a collapsible hamper in bunkhouse. The little one that fits under the sink would be full with a pair of pants and a shirt.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

First of all, WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.

As everyone else has said, you are missing the mesh bag that goes on those hooks.
On the table issue, try turning the table top around as said before, but we smashed the blinds even when the table is installed correctly. We are replacing the blinds with curtains.

Robert


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jen
















to Outbackers

AND Congrats on your new 28krs! 

We also removed the hooks and hamper bag from the inside of the bathroom cabinet and moved the hinges to the right side of the door so it opens normally. We have a collapsible canvas hamper that we keep in the garage area and is large enough to hold all of our dirty clothes and towels.

Haven't had a problem with the table and the blinds, so I can't help you there...

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO!!! ANOTHER ROO!!!!*

Welcome to Outbackers, Jen!!! Ask any question you need an answer to - NO such thing as a "stupid question" but, if you're still uneasy about asking something 'out loud', you can always use the 'search' feature 1st and discover how many other people didn't know the answers, too. We were ALL newbies at one point....

We haven't yet flipped the hinge on the "hamper" door but have ut a small trash can & b'room chemicals under there. We use a collapsable mesh hamper and keep it in the wardrobe outside the bathroom. It fits there well, can be (and usually is) overstuffed, and is NOT in the garage...which we use as a continuation of our living space. We also keep the garage door open quite a bit so the laundry is kept out of sight. We have the king dinette so our table isn't near the window but ... maybe just don't drop the blinds down all the way ????

Welcome!!! and enjoy your ROO!!!


----------



## Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

You guys are GREAT! I didn't expect so many quick and helpful answers! Again, I'm so glad I found you. I'm sure to come across the need for more info as time goes on. Thank you all! Our first trip will be in May to Bike Week at Myrtle Beach. We'll be staying at Lakewood on Ocean front south. Would love to meet some of the group- if you happen to be there, please stop in and say hello!








Thanks again!
Jen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome to the site, too! You'll find lots of good ideas here. And some, not so good.

I fixed my dirty laundry problem pretty quickly. I just don't change clothes. That way it doesn't matter.









Just kidding. We keep a mesh bag in the bedroom for ours. Keep bathroom stuff in the cabinet under the sink. Don't have the problem with the table. Ours fits, snugly, but the blinds fold down OK.

Enjoy your new Outback. And, again, welcome to the forum.

Mark


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, I am confused. We too have a 2007 krs(kanagaroo) but our table is a u shape and does not go near the blinds. Am I reading this wrong? We too hate that hamper, total waste, we too are going to change the hinges and maybe put shelves inside.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

brenda said:


> ok, I am confused. We too have a 2007 krs(kanagaroo) but our table is a u shape and does not go near the blinds. Am I reading this wrong? We too hate that hamper, total waste, we too are going to change the hinges and maybe put shelves inside.


No, brenda. You're reading correctly. Somewhere around mid-year last year (maybe just before), Keystone changed the design to the 'U' shaped "King Dinette" (that, in fact, was what pulled us over the edge to upgrade - I LOVE it !!!!!)


----------

